# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  КУДИР для УТ 10.30

## Bomj03

Ищу внешний отчет для Управления Торговлей 10.3 Книгу учета доходов и расходов. Поделитесь пожалуйста Solovev_evgeniy@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ищу внешний отчет для Управления Торговлей 10.3 Книгу учета доходов и расходов. Поделитесь пожалуйста Solovev_evgeniy@mail.ru


Какой режим налогообложения?

----------


## Bomj03

УСН доход-расход

----------


## alexandr_ll

> УСН доход-расход


https://infostart.ru/public/619991/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hRPp/dcipj4iGG

----------

Bomj03 (26.02.2021), root7 (26.02.2021)

----------


## Bomj03

Благодарю, не работает правда, пишет "Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO......" думаю нужно конф и платформу обновить

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Благодарю, не работает правда, пишет "Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO......" думаю нужно конф и платформу обновить


Судя по комментариям, такая ошибка возникала у многих. Вероятно, можно взять отчет как основу для дальнейшей доработки.

----------

